# Oooops...Charcoal Got Wet...Ruined??



## burnit13

Hello everyone!  I've been lurking on this site for years and I finally have a question to ask!  I am smoking a Boston Butt this Sunday for Easter and ran into a charcoal snafu.

My smoker is currently at my parents house, where the meat will be smoked.  I asked my dad if he still had the bag of charcoal I left there last time.  He said yes, but it got rained on pretty bad.

It turns out last time I smoked something I left an unopened bag of charcoal on the porch.  It rained for the weekend, and after noticing it, moved it into the garage.  It has been in the garage for a couple months now.

My question is....is the charcoal ruined?  Its Kingsford's standard briquettes.  I am sure the briquettes are thoroughly dry but I'm wondering if the binders in the briquettes are ruined. 

I'm smoking an 11lb butt overnight so I don't want to take any chances.  Anyone have any idea if the charcoal is still good to go?

Thanks!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

That stuff usually crumbles when it gets noticeably wet.
Even if it hasn't, the moisture hasn't done it any good,
I would buy a new bag rather than take a chance.


~Martin


----------



## burnit13

Yeah....I'm gonna buy some new stuff.  The stuff at my parents will be used for grilling.  I might give lump another try.....


----------



## daveomak

BurnIt, morning.....  Back in the day when I was REAL cheap, I would dunk the briquettes in water to put them out and save them.....  I would let them dry and add to a new batch of lit briquettes....  as long as they haven't turned to dust, they are OK... not like new but they give off heat....  All depends on the situation...  blackening a steak, not good...  colder fire for fish or a slow cooked roast I would use them....  but that is cheap Dave speaking here.....  I guess you have to decide what kind of shape they are in and go for it....   I put new briqs in the chimney and add the old to the top... light it and see if they get going to the white dust covered hotties....


----------



## burnit13

Thanks guys!  I might open a can of worms but I have to ask.  Generally I've just use the Kingsford blue bag.  The ash is rediculous and I'm going to try something new.

My options:

1.  Wicked Good Weekend Warrior Blend

2.  Stubb's

3.  Royal Oak (the USA made one)

What do you think?


----------



## alblancher

I know you have moved on but I bet those briquettes are more moldy then anything else.

Not familiar with all of those brands but I do like the ones with little pieces of hardwood in them or make sure you pick up some smoking chunks or chips.  Burn them dry and just add small amounts at a time.  Good luck


----------



## rbranstner

Here is a great database for comparing different brands of charcoal and lump wood.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## burnit13

rbranstner said:


> Here is a great database for comparing different brands of charcoal and lump wood.
> 
> http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


Thanks guys!  My post count may be low but its not my first rodeo (maybe my 2nd or 3rd)!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   That website is a favorite of mine.  I am going to be smoking for 15+ hours overnight on an 11lb pork butt so I'm going with briquettes.  I use lump on the quick or higher temp stuff.  The ones I refer to above are briquettes (although they do make lump versions).


----------



## boykjo

My son left a 1/2 bag of Kingsford out in the rain a few weeks ago (What else is new) it had a few days in the sun... surprisingly it lit in the chimney starter but it took it a longer time to become red hot. i would try to dry it and use it but have some fresh backup

Joe


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

The sale might be over, but last weekend, Home Depot had 2 packs of 14 lb bags of Kingsford briquettes for $5.88.  I grabbed everything they had on the floor.  All told I picked up about 170 lbs of charcoal for $34 with tax.  I'd check there to see if the deal is still on.


----------



## dward51

The Home Depot sale was last Thursday through last Sunday.  I missed out as I was off on Monday and just did not think about it until Monday morning as that is when I handle most of my running around while everyone else is at work. I should have read the fine print on the sale circular. Oh well.....

I've heard good thinks about the Wicked Good charcoal but have not used it before. If you look at the reader rankings at the Naked Wiz site, it is their number one choice.  I keep saying one of these day's I'm going to pick up a few bags, but it's a pretty good distance to a local shop that carries it (Ok, call me lazy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

As to the wet coals, yep been there done that.  If they are not totally dry inside they will light, but slower.  When I used them (Kingsford blue) it had a different odor to the white smoke while firing up, but once they got lit it was no different than normal.   As long as they are not crumbling to pieces or look moldy, they will work.  Just plan on possibly taking a little longer to get lit depending on how dry they are inside.


----------



## cliffcarter

BurnIt13 said:


> Thanks guys!  I might open a can of worms but I have to ask.  Generally I've just use the Kingsford blue bag.  The ash is rediculous and I'm going to try something new.
> 
> My options:
> 
> 1.  Wicked Good Weekend Warrior Blend
> 
> 2.  Stubb's
> 
> 3.  Royal Oak (the USA made one)
> 
> What do you think?


I prefer Stubbs, but if you have a KMart near you they stock Royal Oak briquettes that work quite well also IMHO.


----------



## alelover

I have had very good results with American RO lump. Not a lot of ash and I don't use a ton of it each time.


----------



## ak1

I think you'll find that they'll burn, but won't last as long as fresh briquettes. The rain will have had an effect on the binder.
 


BurnIt13 said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been lurking on this site for years and I finally have a question to ask!  I am smoking a Boston Butt this Sunday for Easter and ran into a charcoal snafu.
> 
> My smoker is currently at my parents house, where the meat will be smoked.  I asked my dad if he still had the bag of charcoal I left there last time.  He said yes, but it got rained on pretty bad.
> 
> It turns out last time I smoked something I left an unopened bag of charcoal on the porch.  It rained for the weekend, and after noticing it, moved it into the garage.  It has been in the garage for a couple months now.
> 
> My question is....is the charcoal ruined?  Its Kingsford's standard briquettes.  I am sure the briquettes are thoroughly dry but I'm wondering if the binders in the briquettes are ruined.
> 
> I'm smoking an 11lb butt overnight so I don't want to take any chances.  Anyone have any idea if the charcoal is still good to go?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474

I like RO.


----------



## burnit13

On my way home from work I had to stop at Lowes for some things.  They had Stubb's for $8.49 a 15lb bag.  Yes there are better deals out there but its roughly the same price as Kingsford (8.99 for a 16.6lb bag).  If they didn't have Stubb's at Lowes I would have kept driving to Walmart where they carry the Royal Oak.

I'm eager to see how things turn out.

Side note.  Last time I was at Walmart I bought a bag of Hickory chunks.  It was a descent size bag for about $4.  Anyone know if this stuff is any good?  Or is it Chinese bamboo with hickory sauce sprayed on it?

The brand is "Real Flavor".  It says 100% natural so it must be good right?  I just looked and it does say made in USA, Texas specifically.

Thanks!


----------



## mneeley490

BurnIt13 said:


> Side note.  Last time I was at Walmart I bought a bag of Hickory chunks.  It was a descent size bag for about $4.  Anyone know if this stuff is any good?  Or is it Chinese bamboo with hickory sauce sprayed on it?


They are fine as long as you are using them for smoke, not heat. I found that out when a brisket went long and I had run out of charcoal in my offset. Used a whole bag of their hickory chunks for fuel and the brisket turned out way too smokey tasting.


----------



## alelover

A lot of those bags of chunk you buy at Lowes, HD and Walmart are usually way to dry. I got some from Lowes once and only once. They were light like balsa wood and burned up real fast. Orchards and Tree Services are good places to find good wood. You can getter way more for way less money and it hasn't been sitting in a warehouse God knows where for a couple years.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

My sentiments exactly Scott
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I spot wood all over the place and usually stop and ask someone about it , sometimes I get stiffed , but that happens .

I have Maple , a lot of Hickory , some Cherry and a bunch of Apple . The Orchards trim each Jan. or so and are more than grateful to get rid of it...some is small and some really big chunks , but free mnone the less , and better than any bag of stuff...........

Have fun and .......


----------



## ak1

That's what I do.  I've got a lot of places where I can pick up apple, beech, birch, cherry,  peach, pear, plum, maple, oak, and others.... Sometimes for free, sometimes for a few bucks. 

I'm fortunate to live in an area where this is possible.


----------



## rtbbq2

A new bag  of charcoal is 5 bucks...The family going hungry is priceless..........


----------



## rtbbq2

A bag of charcoalis 5-bucks. The family going hungry is priceless.......


----------

